# Alternative Passion Oratorio by Carl Loewe (around 1847)



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a surprisingly fine 1847 Passion Oratorio by a composer, primarily known as a "lieder" man; Carl Loewe. "Das Suhnopfer des neuen Bundes" (The Expiatory Sacrifice of the New Covenant )
Curious what you think of it:

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/04/carl-loewe-passion-oratorio-das.html

Greetings, Rolf
Netherlands


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Find him 'surprisingly' old-fashioned, though entirely listenable. Prefer another work of his 'Die Auferweckung des Lazarus'.


----------

